# Ideal made in USA?



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to fill up a new bag and while I like the German stuff I would like to stay within the states. Are Klein, Ideal screwdrivers and nut drivers made in the USA? As far as I know the linesman, *****, needle nose, etc from both are made in the US but if I'm mistaken please let me know. As I get older "Made in the USA" means a lot more to me. 
Also what do you think of Ideal screwdrivers compared to Klein?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Google Ideal Industries. They own quite a few companies that produce under the name of craftsman/husky.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ideal is made in sycamore, il

klein is made in libertyville, IL


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Ideal screwdrivers suck horribly bad. The ends snap on the flat heads and round off on the Phillips


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I really like Ideal Tools.

I dont know where the stuff is all made, but I love their products.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ive heard ideal makes a real nice linesmans. the only ideal stuff i have are my hand benders. they aight


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

JmanAllen said:


> Ideal screwdrivers suck horribly bad. The ends snap on the flat heads and round off on the Phillips


Sounds like Klein square drivers.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

I think ideal pliers are all made by Channellock. Their pumP pliers are for sure


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Other than the pliers that are made by Channellock, most Ideal brand basic hand tools are made in Taiwan. 

Ideal bought Western Forge a couple of years ago. Western Forge is a contract manufacturer for Sears and other companies for screwdrivers and adjustable wrenches. The Western Forge plant is located in Colorado. 

Ideal bought SK tools last year. SK makes predominately high grade wrenches and sockets. SK is located in Chicago and has made quality tools for many years.

I am interested to see if either of these companies products show up rebranded in the Ideal line.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Western Forge also makes the Craftsman pliers.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

Ideal's LaserEdge pliers and cushion grip screwdrivers and nutdrivers are made in the USA. Their Wireman pliers and the Twist-a-nut screwdrivers are made in Taiwan I believe.

Klein pliers and most of their screwdrivers are made in the USA. Their new multi-driver are made in Taiwan.

Ideal screwdrivers aren't bad. I've got a #2 phillips and it's held up better than my old Klein. I've heard bad things about their square recess drivers (not the original robertsons they sell).


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Ideal screwdrivers suck horribly bad. The ends snap on the flat heads and round off on the Phillips



I am surprised to hear, after I stopped using Klein drivers I tried Ideal and they held up well.
But I noticed they changed the tips on their newer Robertson drivers.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

I was speaking with an Ideal rep. and he mentioned that the majority of their hand tools are made in USA, including the screwdrivers. What I didn't know is that Ideal manufactures the yellow handles for Klein screwdrivers, thats why they are so similar.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I have ideal screwdrivers that are about 5 years old..still work good. I have sharpened them up with a file though.

I love the marrette twister in the handle of the red robbie too.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have an Ideal hole saw kit that says "Made in USA". That doesn't mean their testers are also made in the USA.

Ideal is similar to most manufacturers. They do their own manufacturing, outsource some of it and likely private brand to and from other companies. Determining country of origin can really be a struggle for us sometimes.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

99cents said:


> I have an Ideal hole saw kit that says "Made in USA". That doesn't mean their testers are also made in the USA.
> 
> Ideal is similar to most manufacturers. They do their own manufacturing, outsource some of it and likely private brand to and from other companies. Determining country of origin can really be a struggle for us sometimes.


I find the easiest approach is not giving a **** about COO and focusing more on product quality.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I find the easiest approach is not giving a **** about COO and focusing more on product quality.


Once upon a time there was a province called Ontario. Ontario was a wealthy province with many factories. Then one day all the factories closed down and moved to China. Many people lost their jobs and Ontario's economy went down the sewer. Bubb Tubbs was happy, though. His job was to shut power off to vacant factories.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Ontario played the wrong card. Time for them to get a new hand to play again. 

It's a globalized economy, adapt or die.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

99cents said:


> Once upon a time there was a province called Ontario. Ontario was a wealthy province with many factories. Then one day all the factories closed down and moved to China. Many people lost their jobs and Ontario's economy went down the sewer. Bubb Tubbs was happy, though. His job was to shut power off to vacant factories.


Pretty much. Indispensable skilled labour is always preferable to button-pushing.


----------

